# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Ai ngốc hơn ai

## dungtran

1. Suốt 2 giờ liền, cảnh sát ở Oakland, bang California (Mỹ) cố gắng vây bắt một tay súng đang cố thủ trong nhà hắn. Sau khi bắn vào nhà 10 trái lựu đạn cay, các nhân viên công lực phát hiện kẻ họ truy bắt đang... đứng bên cạnh, gào to: "Hãy bước ra và đầu hàng ngay lập tức".

2. Công ty AT&T sa thải chủ tịch John Walter chỉ sau vẻn vẹn 9 tháng với lý do ông ta "thiếu đầu óc lãnh đạo". Số tiền mà AT&T phải bồi thường vì phá vỡ hợp đồng là 26 triệu USD. Có lẽ, người thiếu đầu óc ở đây không phải là Walter.

3. Cảnh sát Wichita, bang Kansas (Mỹ), bắt giữ một thanh niên 22 tuổi tại khách sạn của một sân bay khi anh chàng này đang tìm cách tiêu 2 tờ 16 USD giả.

4. Một người đàn ông ở thành phố Johannesburg (Nam Phi), bắn trúng mặt ông bạn 49 tuổi của mình, khiến người này bị thương nặng. Việc này nằm ngoài chủ ý của ông ta vì thực ra lúc đó, hai người chỉ đang trổ tài thiện xạ: bắn rơi các lon bia đặt trên đầu nhau.

5. Một công ty Mỹ, trong nỗ lực kéo dài kỷ lục 5 năm liền không để xảy ra tai nạn lao động, đã chiếu cho công nhân xem một bộ phim tài liệu nhằm khuyến khích công nhân sử dụng kính bảo hộ. Theo thông tin từ tạp chí Industrial Machinary News, những hình ảnh mô tả các tai nạn lao động trong phim chân thực tới nỗi làm cho 25 công nhân bị thương nhẹ khi lao khỏi phòng chiếu phim, 13 người khác ngất xỉu và một người phải khâu 7 mũi ở đầu vì ngã khỏi ghế khi đang xem phim.

6. Tại thành phố Chico, California, Hội đồng thành phố ban hành lệnh cấm vũ khí hạt nhân và ấn định mức phạt 500 USD cho bất cứ ai thử loại vũ khí này trong phạm vi thành phố.

7. Nhà tư vấn doanh nghiệp Thụy Điển Ulf af Trolle cặm cụi suốt 13 năm mới viết ra được một cuốn sách về các giải pháp cho nền kinh tế của đất nước mình. Khi ông đưa cuốn bản thảo dày 250 trang đi photocopy, những gì ông nhận được là 50.000 sợi giấy vì nhân viên cửa hàng nhầm máy hủy giấy với máy photocopy.

8. Một tên tội phạm trốn thoát khỏi nhà tù ở Washington DC. Chỉ vài ngày sau, y tới tòa án dự vụ xét xử một vụ cướp mà bạn gái của mình tham gia. Tới giờ ăn trưa, y ra ngoài mua bánh sandwich. Cô người yêu muốn gặp mặt y bèn nhờ người nhắn tin giùm. Qua đó, cảnh sát nhận ra tên tuổi gã tội phạm và bắt giữ khi y quay trở lại tòa án trong chiếc xe hơi mới lấy cắp được khi đi ăn trưa.

9. Khi 2 nhân viên nhà ga tàu hỏa tại Ionia, Michigan (Mỹ), không chịu nộp tiền, một tên cướp đang trong trạng thái có hơi men dọa sẽ... gọi cảnh sát. Nói là làm, dọa nạt một lát không ăn thua, y gọi điện cho cảnh sát và bị bắt ngay lập tức.

10. Một anh chàng ở Los Angeles ăn trộm một đầu máy xe lửa chạy bằng hơi nước và bỏ chạy với tốc độ... 5 dặm/giờ khi bị cảnh sát rượt đuổi. Trò chơi cút bắt chỉ kết thúc khi một sĩ quan leo lên tàu, kéo phanh. Sau khi bị bắt giữ, kẻ trộm tuyên bố, anh ta hành động như vậy chỉ vì chán cảnh phải đi bộ.

----------

